# Bruckner cycle: taking the plunge



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

After a fair amount of umming and aahing, I'd like to splash out on my first Bruckner cycle. Been loving 4, 7 and 8 and now want to get into the whole set.

NB you'll probably tell me that single discs, rather than sets, are where the action is with Bruckner (and I'll continue to add some great singletons too), but I just feel like splashing out on a set. And three, in particular, are well-reviewed and very affordable.

So which of these three would you go for? I'm drawn to the lush textures of Karajan; I love my Wand/Kolner 7 (this would mean getting it again, but no matter); ditto my Jochum (albeit BPO) 4. I am possibly after Bruckner at his most celestial, heaven-reaching, or whatever. More, though, I'm just interested to hear what you have, and love.
Thanks!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I enjoy the Jochum set. It's one of the sets I have.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

There's no magic without a Wand.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Skilmarilion said:


> There's no magic without a Wand.


Ha! Advice AND wordfoolery. Impressed.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

You'll probably end up with more than one anyway. 
I listen to the Wand most, but I have all 3 plus, Jochum DG, Chailly(spectacular sound).

I like each symphony to be complete on its own disc. 
Which Wand and Jochum do.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Itullian said:


> You'll probably end up with more than one anyway.
> I listen to the Wand most, but I have all 3 plus, Jochum DG, Chailly(spectacular sound).


Yes, I probably will. 
Reviews seem to intimate that Karajan's is more... I dunno... grand, celestial, heaven-striving, something like that. Would you agree? Quite tempted by that if so, though I find my Wand 7 sufficiently celestial for my tastes... 
In fact, if you could apply an adjective or short phrase to each of these cycles, what would it be?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I second Wand for Bruckner. After Wand I couldn't recommend Celibidache on EMI higher. After Celibidache, if you want to hear some different versions of the symphonies, Simone Young has one of the finest and most consistently good Bruckner recordings I have heard.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

You certainly won't go wrong with any of the three nominated. But I would go in the end for Karajan. And I would go for the Karajan symphony set from the 70s which brings you the Bruckner plus a whole lot more. Incredible value at less than £30 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Sym...130&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=karajan+sym[phonies


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Karajan, cool, polished, grand...like looking at a granite mountain.
Jochum, less grand, a bit warmer, an Alpine vacation
Wand, warm, grand, not as polished, his Berlin recordings are awesome.
Jochum DG is recorded close up, Warner further back.
Chailly, kinda straight forward, amazing sound.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Itullian said:


> Karajan, cool, polished, grand...like looking at a granite mountain.
> Jochum, less grand, a bit warmer, an Alpine vacation
> Wand, warm, grand, not as polished, his Berlin recordings are awesome.
> Jochum DG is recorded close up, Warner further back.
> Chailly, kinda straight forward, amazing sound.


Thank you! I am in the picture... Chailly does sound very good from reviews. More expensive. Maybe one to wait for.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

DavidA said:


> You certainly won't go wrong with any of the three nominated. But I would go in the end for Karajan. And I would go for the Karajan symphony set from the 70s which brings you the Bruckner plus a whole lot more. Incredible value at less than £30 on Amazon.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Sym...130&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=karajan+sym[phonies


Thanks! Yes, I have my eye on that. One or two of the cycles might not get a huge amount of play from me - but at that price, not really a problem...


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I could be wrong, but I think that the Karajan set comes in 2 or 3 jewel cases whereas the others are in cardboard sleeves. Just in case (pun intended) this might be a consideration for you.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I also recommend the Wand, but I freely admit that it's the only one I have heard. :lol:


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that the Karajan set comes in 2 or 3 jewel cases whereas the others are in cardboard sleeves. Just in case (pun intended) this might be a consideration for you.


Thanks! No, not too bothered, really. 
Presentation-wise, I suppose any that had anything to read might sway me a little, though not a lot. I know the web has all the answers to everything, but I do like a nice informative booklet. My experience of those (excellent, affordable) RCA sets tells me that Wand's set probably doesn't oblige here.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Blancrocher said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that the Karajan set comes in 2 or 3 jewel cases whereas the others are in cardboard sleeves. Just in case (pun intended) this might be a consideration for you.


No, the Karajan pictured is a capbox with sleeves like the others.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Steve Wright said:


> My experience of those (excellent, affordable) RCA sets tells me that Wand's set probably doesn't oblige here.


Your experience tells you correctly.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Itullian said:


> No, the Karajan pictured is a capbox with sleeves like the others.


Ah, right--this is the Karajan set I was thinking of: http://www.amazon.com/Bruckner-9-Sy...d=1432115094&sr=8-6&keywords=karajan+bruckner

Pricier than the others, unfortunately.


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I highly recommend Celibidache/MPO, although it does not include 1 and 2, nor are all on a single disc. Jochum/DG includes all, each on a single disc, and is excellent as well.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I think Jochum and Tintner are the most spiritual. Karajan doesn't sound that way to me, being more polished, but his strings sound to me like melted chocolate. I haven't heard Wand's cycle, so I can't comment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay I change my mind, I prefer Jochum's Bruckner to Wand's Bruckner.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay I change my mind, I prefer Jochum's Bruckner to Wand's Bruckner.


What's changed your mind?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I listened to Wand's 4th, 7th and 9th and then Jochum's 7th (DG), 9th (DG), 4th (EMI) and now I'm hearing his 7th (EMI) and I feel that I don't like Wand as much as I used to. Jochum has a very very different sound which seems to capture the organ-like orchestral timbres better than Wand does. As for overall musicality, I think I prefer Jochum this time around as well.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

I clearly need to do some more comparative listening. 
I tried some Celibidache last night (Munchner, 7) and I must say I was quite taken.
Although as an overworked father of two under fives, I should probably choose someone who gets from A to B a bit faster...


----------



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, Celi's 7th (I have the performance on SACD as well as in the EMI box) is excellent. I also listened to it last night, and was, once again, very impressed. Both he and Jochum definitely showcase Bruckner's organ-like tuttis, more than anyone else I have heard.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

I've just recently begun digging into Bruckner and have the Karajan Berlin DG and Celibidache live cycles, and although I'm still immersing myself in the music and can't offer anything close to a reliable opinion, I genuinely love the Celibidache interpretations. He seems to really dig deeply into the music to reveal layers that go beyond what Karajan achieves, to my ear.

Haven't listened to Jochum. That's next on my list.

I'm not sure if it has been mentioned, but be aware also of the sometimes significant revisions made to some of these symphonies and the resulting various versions out there.

I stumbled across a link to this list on another Bruckner thread here. (Thanks to the person who posted it!) Although it assesses various recordings of each symphony individually, and therefore doesn't fit for someone seeking complete cycles, it does offer some nice insights.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

papsrus said:


> I stumbled across a link to this list on another Bruckner thread here. (Thanks to the person who posted it!) Although it assesses various recordings of each symphony individually, and therefore doesn't fit for someone seeking complete cycles, it does offer some nice insights.


I think that may have been me! Yes, a good list - and it does round up some cycles at the end, including commendations for Haitink, Tintner, Skrowaczewski, Barenboim and (esp) Celi, and a link to a very praising HvK cycle review. 
Bit dissmissive of Jochum and (esp) Wand though...
I suppose I am veering towards HvK or Celi myself, although I need to give Jochum more of a listen (and I am sure Wand's set would give much pleasure too). 
Thus far I only have Jochum's BPO #4, Wand's Kolner #7 and Maazel's BPO #8 and (to my novice ears) all three are wonderful. 
Hard to go very far wrong with any of these sets, I imagine - just a case of taste. I think Celi might be my taste.


----------



## papsrus (Oct 7, 2014)

Steve Wright said:


> I think that may have been me! Yes, a good list - and *it does round up some cycles at the end*, including commendations for Haitink, Tintner, Skrowaczewski, Barenboim and (esp) Celi, and a link to a very praising HvK cycle review. ... I think Celi might be my taste.


Oh yeah, I missed that. Thanks. A really instructive list!


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Though my sampling is limited, I _think_ I prefer HvK to Jochum. Still need to hear Celibidache. Still not even quite sure I'll get a cycle, might just stick with individual recordings.


----------



## Eramirez156 (Mar 25, 2015)

All, three are great sets, but I would get the Wand, if I had only chose one. And may what to add Wand's Berlin Phil. Recording in time.

For a few more bucks you might consider:

http://www.amazon.com/Great-Recordi...F8&qid=1432306549&sr=8-1&keywords=Gunter+Wand

Not only bruckner, but Beethoven Brahms, Schubert etc. (20 CDs)


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

Eramirez156 said:


> For a few more bucks you might consider:
> http://www.amazon.com/Great-Recordi...F8&qid=1432306549&sr=8-1&keywords=Gunter+Wand
> Not only bruckner, but Beethoven Brahms, Schubert etc. (20 CDs)


Yes, amazing value - and I do really like all the Wand I have (Schubert, Bruckner and Brahms!). 
And there's the thing - I probably couldn't quite justify buying this megabox as I already have Wand's excellent NDRSO Brahms set, plus enough Beethoven and Schubert symphonies by others.
If I went for a megabox it'd probably be Karajan's as there's plenty on there (Bruckner included) that I don't have in any form: 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karajan-Symphony-Berliner-Philharmoniker/dp/B001DCQIAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432308645&sr=8-1&keywords=karajan+symphony














Jochum's EMI big box also comes much recommended, and I'd like to hear his Brahms (OK, and Beethoven):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/ICON-Eugen-Jochum/dp/B008I157AQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1432308840&sr=1-1&keywords=jochum+icon


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

Skilmarilion said:


> There's no magic without a Wand.


I second that emotion!


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I listened to Wand's 4th, 7th and 9th and then Jochum's 7th (DG), 9th (DG), 4th (EMI) and now I'm hearing his 7th (EMI) and I feel that I don't like Wand as much as I used to. Jochum has a very very different sound which seems to capture the organ-like orchestral timbres better than Wand does. As for overall musicality, I think I prefer Jochum this time around as well.


I think we're splitting frog's hairs here. They're both outstanding sets; They both bring something a little different but equally good IMO. The Wand set still takes it for me.

Sounds like you might want to get both! At some point anyway... when the wallet is on the fatter side. Then you can decide for yourself and at the same time, have two outstanding sets.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Just so you know, Jochum actually made two complete recordings of the Bruckner cycle. The first one he made with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra early on, the last one later in his career with the Staatskapelle Dresden. Some people actually prefer the earlier cycle on the Deutsche Grammophon label. I have not listened to both sets in their entirety, but you might want to look into comparisons of both these sets if you choose Jochum.


----------



## Esterhazy (Oct 4, 2014)

Bruckner symphonies are an epic class of its own. The DG label has some very fine recordings.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Esterhazy said:


> The DG label has some very fine recordings.


Ten or twenty other labels have very fine Bruckner recordings too.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I came to know Bruckner through Jochum's recordings with the Berlin Philharmonic on DG. I now listen to Bruckner primarily through these classic recordings and those of Karajan. I have several individual recordings by Wand, Giulini, Chailly and others but Karajan and Jochum remain my "go to" recordings.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Karajan and Jochum are the _Feste Burg_ for Bruckner for me. But Chailly in no.3, Mravinsky (very eccentric, Russian & true to Bruckner's heart) in no.8 + no.9. Tintner for the early Bruckner, Harnoncourt: all for cleaning & cleansing the hearing faculties. With Haitink somehow the force of statement is missing that is needed in Bruckner and Wand leaves me behind eerie, unconvinced & lacklustre.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I listened to Wand's 4th, 7th and 9th and then Jochum's 7th (DG), 9th (DG), 4th (EMI) and now I'm hearing his 7th (EMI) and I feel that I don't like Wand as much as I used to. Jochum has a very very different sound which seems to capture the organ-like orchestral timbres better than Wand does. As for overall musicality, I think I prefer Jochum this time around as well.


Alleluia, you're seen the light!


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve Wright said:


> I clearly need to do some more comparative listening.
> I tried some Celibidache last night (Munchner, 7) and I must say I was quite taken.
> Although as an overworked father of two under fives, I should probably choose someone who gets from A to B a bit faster...


Got bad news, Steve: my daughter is now 18. At five I could listen to what I wanted. Now the house is ruled by a violinist who professes to hate classical music. In other words, make hay while the sun shines, it's all down hill from here, baby.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

dieter said:


> Got bad news, Steve: my daughter is now 18. At five I could listen to what I wanted. Now the house is ruled by a violinist who professes to hate classical music. In other words, make hay while the sun shines, it's all down hill from here, baby.


You're right, I'm sure - my freedom to listen to whatever the hell I like will soon change. 
This will either charm or nauseate you, but my 3yo and 6yo are now so familiar with the first movements of Schumann 1 ('Spring') and Schubert 9 ('Great') that they hum along all the way. We've listened to them a LOT, mostly in the car. 
Both seem quite child-friendly pieces, packed with great, easily digestible melodies and no little drama. In fact Schubert 9 has become a kind of family motif, my partner hums it all the time too. 
But I am aware it won't be long before 6yo starts demanding rock on the car stereo instead...


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Steve Wright said:


> You're right, I'm sure - my freedom to listen to whatever the hell I like will soon change.
> This will either charm or nauseate you, but my 3yo and 6yo are now so familiar with the first movements of Schumann 1 ('Spring') and Schubert 9 ('Great') that they hum along all the way. We've listened to them a LOT, mostly in the car.
> Both seem quite child-friendly pieces, packed with great, easily digestible melodies and no little drama. In fact Schubert 9 has become a kind of family motif, my partner hums it all the time too.
> But I am aware it won't be long before 6yo starts demanding rock on the car stereo instead...


That's wonderful. Hannah, my baby girl, used to love the Saint Saens 3rd Fiddle Concerto. Then she'd insist we dance to 2 Lou Reed tracks from the album he made after he'd started romancing Lorrie Anderson.
Another time when we were on holiday the Mozart 18th Piano Concerto came on the radio and I sat in the car to listen to the last movement. My wife went inside. Hannah stayed and listened. She was six.
But Schubert 9, Schumann 1, that's pretty special.


----------



## Steve Wright (Mar 13, 2015)

dieter said:


> That's wonderful. Hannah, my baby girl, used to love the Saint Saens 3rd Fiddle Concerto. Then she'd insist we dance to 2 Lou Reed tracks from the album he made after he'd started romancing Lorrie Anderson.
> Another time when we were on holiday the Mozart 18th Piano Concerto came on the radio and I sat in the car to listen to the last movement. My wife went inside. Hannah stayed and listened. She was six.
> But Schubert 9, Schumann 1, that's pretty special.


That is also very special - especially the Mozart/car radio episode. Must have felt like a real shared moment!
Schubert and Schumann get quite a lot of car stereo time. Sibelius 5 and Dvorak 8, too, both being fairly instantly loveable, I think. 
Brahms and Bruckner don't seem to have won many fans in the passenger or back seats - although Theo (6) thinks Bruckner 8 and 9 sound a bit _Star Wars_-y (he's right!). He also kicks my seat-back in time with Nielsen 3's opening stabs of strings. 
And Imogen (3) likes that moment when Beethoven 7 picks up its skirts and gets moving, says it sounds like _The Snowman_.
So yes, seeds being sown...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Found this thread too, perhaps it's helping 

http://www.talkclassical.com/18147-bruckner-addicts-only-bruckner.html


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

I took the plunge within the last few months myself and have found it incredibly rewarding. I can see now why his following is as devoted, if perhaps not as large, as those for Shostakovich and Mahler. He has a very serious approach to his grand works, and I love the counterpoint in his symphonies perhaps better than any other symphonist's. I didn't much care for 3 or 4 (the first I listened to) but clicked with 2 and 5. 9 was a stunning first listen and I'm still working on coming around to 8. I prefer 6 to 7 at this point but they are both marvelous.

I look forward to exploring his masses and more readings of his symphonies, and also the 0 and 00 symphonies which I have not heard at all. So far I've only heard the Jochum cycle I have, a couple of Wand and Karajan ones I don't own, and Giulini's 9th.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

bz3 said:


> I took the plunge within the last few months myself and have found it incredibly rewarding. I can see now why his following is as devoted, if perhaps not as large, as those for Shostakovich and Mahler. He has a very serious approach to his grand works, and I love the counterpoint in his symphonies perhaps better than any other symphonist's. I didn't much care for 3 or 4 (the first I listened to) but clicked with 2 and 5. 9 was a stunning first listen and I'm still working on coming around to 8. I prefer 6 to 7 at this point but they are both marvelous.
> 
> I look forward to exploring his masses and more readings of his symphonies, and also the 0 and 00 symphonies which I have not heard at all. So far I've only heard the Jochum cycle I have, a couple of Wand and Karajan ones I don't own, and Giulini's 9th.


A good start. Be patient, they all reveal themselves as time goes by.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

bz3 said:


> I look forward to exploring his masses and more readings of his symphonies.


If you get a chance to hear Wand's live recording of the 8th at the Lubeck Cathedral, it's wonderful.

Also, when you get around to the masses, Jochum does a bangup job. It's full-throated and powerful. And don't forget the motets. I don't like Jochum as much on the motets because of the wide vibrato in the choir, and I can't remember which recording I prefer.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Manxfeeder said:


> If you get a chance to hear Wand's live recording of the 8th at the Lubeck Cathedral, it's wonderful.
> 
> Also, when you get around to the masses, Jochum does a bangup job. It's full-throated and powerful. And don't forget the motets. I don't like Jochum as much on the motets because of the wide vibrato in the choir, and I can't remember which recording I prefer.


Can't agree more. With regard to the Wand recording, it's great DESPITE the resonant accoustics.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

These are all very fine and distinct Bruckner cycles, so you can choose freely by your own taste. There is certainly no "definitive" version of any of his symphony on the market, and I will still recommed single-work recordings rather than a complete/near complete cycle, because I rank many of the higher. 
Below are a few of my personal recommendations on symphony 4-9 (I will not choose any with big accoustic problem). Please let me know, if you need any detailed comment on them:
#4 
Wand BPO RCA, Bohm VPO Decca, Haitink VPO Philips.
#5
Wand BPO RCA, Jochum RCO Philips, Sinopoli Dresden DG, Karajan BPO DG.
#6
Barenboim BPO Teldec, Karajan BPO DG, Haitink RCO Philips.
#7
Giulini VPO DG, Haitink RCO 1979, Karajan last DG, Matacic CzechPO, Bohm VPO DG.
#8
Haitink VPO Philips, Beinum RCO Philips (MONO), Boulez VPO DG, Karajan VPO DG, Wand BPO RCA, Wand at Lubeck RCA, Bohm VPO DG.
#9
Giulini VPO DG, Haitink RCO 1981 Philips, Beinum RCO Philips (MONO), Rattle BPO EMI (with restored 4th movement), Barenboim BPO Teldec, Wand at Lubeck RCA, Wand BPO RCA, Jochum DG.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Bruckner Anton said:


> These are all very fine and distinct Bruckner cycles, so you can choose freely by your own taste. There is certainly no "definitive" version of any of his symphony on the market, and I will still recommed single-work recordings rather than a complete/near complete cycle, because I rank many of the higher.
> Below are a few of my personal recommendations on symphony 4-9 (I will not choose any with big accoustic problem). Please let me know, if you need any detailed comment on them:
> #4
> Wand BPO RCA, Bohm VPO Decca, Haitink VPO Philips.
> ...


A fine list. You're not a Celibidache fan?


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

just a point of information for anyone looking at this thread-the Wand cycle in complete form (not the acclaimed BPO performances of the latter symphonies) is part of a box set that also includes complete Beethoven, Brahms and Schubert along with works by Mozart and Schumann-for just over £20 on amazon at the moment it is a bargain of absurd proportions-I already have many of the works included (including Bruckner) and as with many other listeners consider these recordings irrespective of the cost to be MAJOR!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

dieter said:


> A fine list. You're not a Celibidache fan?


I am not his fan, but I appreciate his approach to some extent. I brought his EMI boxset years ago. His balance of voices and control of timbres and breath are almost peerless, and the live performances are extremely polished and natural, they sound like the orchestra has rehearsed it for a hundred times. But his choice of tempo sometimes does not quite fit me, and in my humble opinion, I do not think he get closer to original ideas of the composer than others.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Of the three I've heard (Karajan, Jochum DG, Blomstedt), I prefer Karajan, but it will depend on your preference. Karajan is more literal than Jochum, who goes after the spirituality/mystery in Bruckner. I tend to find that Bruckner is at his best on purely musical terms, his classical influences, rather than in the more romantic, expressive elements, so Karajan's slightly cool, majestic take on romanticism fits. FWIW, I've heard that the DG Jochum is better than the Warner, but I haven't heard the Warner. 

The Blomstedt I got mostly for the sound. If you have a great multi-channel system, it's a sonic spectacular, and Blomstedt actually holds his own quite well (I find he's an underrated conductor, and almost everything from him is in tremendous sound). The set is insanely expensive, though. I got it on sale from ImportCDs when it was under $100.


----------



## dieter (Feb 26, 2016)

Eva Yojimbo said:


> Of the three I've heard (Karajan, Jochum DG, Blomstedt), I prefer Karajan, but it will depend on your preference. Karajan is more literal than Jochum, who goes after the spirituality/mystery in Bruckner. I tend to find that Bruckner is at his best on purely musical terms, his classical influences, rather than in the more romantic, expressive elements, so Karajan's slightly cool, majestic take on romanticism fits. FWIW, I've heard that the DG Jochum is better than the Warner, but I haven't heard the Warner.
> 
> The Blomstedt I got mostly for the sound. If you have a great multi-channel system, it's a sonic spectacular, and Blomstedt actually holds his own quite well (I find he's an underrated conductor, and almost everything from him is in tremendous sound). The set is insanely expensive, though. I got it on sale from ImportCDs when it was under $100.


Agree about the Jochum and the Blomstedt - also about the insanity of the price of his Leipzig set.
I don't like Karajan's 'cool' take. I do like his VOP 7 and 8 though, possible because they aren't as 'cool' as his earlier cycle. Also, I find the 6th to be a very poor recording. It's as bad as the Colin Davis in its own way.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

What about Skrowaczewski on Oehms?


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

starthrower said:


> What about Skrowaczewski on Oehms?


Probably my favourite although that should be taken with a pinch of salt as i'm not a big Bruckner fan. He seems to be very detailed, to borrow the alpine metaphors already used in the thread: his is like an intricately painted piece of rockface rather than the big picture, grand majestic sweep of others.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

quack said:


> He seems to be very detailed, to borrow the alpine metaphors already used in the thread: his is like an intricately painted piece of rockface rather than the big picture, grand majestic sweep of others.


That's exactly what I'm looking for. Most of the time when I listen to Bruckner, I feel like I'm looking out an airplane window at the grandeur of a magnificent landscape, but missing out on the details.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Any love for Klemperer? His #4 is outstanding.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Gordontrek said:


> Any love for Klemperer? His #4 is outstanding.


I agree. Klemperer's performance of the 4th is *strong*. (I just listened the other night.) His Bruckner 6th is great too.

But those are the only two that I've heard from Klemps.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

starthrower said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking for. Most of the time when I listen to Bruckner, I feel like I'm looking out an airplane window at the grandeur of a magnificent landscape, but missing out on the details.


s/t, re: Skrowaczewski's Bruckner -- I've only heard his recording of the 4th with the Hallé Orchestra on IMP. To my ears, it's solid but not spectacular.

But I know that others love his way with Bruckner. As ever, YMMV.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

JACE said:


> I agree. Klemperer's performance of the 4th is *strong*. (I just listened the other night.) His Bruckner 6th is great too.
> 
> But those are the only two that I've heard from Klemps.


His 4th and 6th are great. His 7th is absolutely stellar! His studio 8th can be avoided for the most part. He has a live recording of the 8th from 1957 in mono with the Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra which is fantastic though. His 9th has it's moments but isn't among the top contenders in my book.


----------

